# Best used Tool I ever purchased



## BoardSMITH

Ryobi came out with the first portable surface planer, AP10, in the 90's. They were almost indestructable.


----------



## jeffski1

glad you like it and thx for sharing…


----------



## NormG

Sounds like you are satisfied with your purchase and it has served you well


----------



## cutworm

I had the Ryobi planer too. Good rugged machine. The one I had didn't have infeed or outfeed tables - about the only area for improvement. Thanks for the post.


----------



## sawdustsux

that's the 1301…w/o the tables it's a struggle to get a "level" feed. But you can MAKE tables. GOOGLE it


----------



## LyallAndSons

I still have the 1301 model I bought several years ago. I have to order knives online since Home Depot doesn't stock them anymore but, other than that, its great. I have a 15 inch Delta so it doesn't see a lot of work anymore but I'm sure it can handle almost anything I throw at it


----------



## patron

got both 
the AP-10 (for job site work)
and the AP-1300 for the shop
both work super still
(got a 20" 4 knife grizlly too
with dispozablades)

having worked in many cab shops over the years
with different planers
(all with some glitches)

so long as i can find disposable knives for them
i'm good

the 'stop' lever on the Ap 1300
really comes in handy
when i need to make same thickness pieces
for later add-ons or repeatability

simple and reliable
good review


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review .


----------



## dschlic1

I purchase a used AP-12 planner. Just finished thickness planning about 12 yellow pine boards 40" x 8". No snip, no problems and a smooth surface. Lots of chips on the floor through!


----------



## sawdustsux

yup…I have a 4" DC hose, to a separator bucket, but get some chips out front as I am planing, still…I have to stay vigilant about the bed being clean b4 feeding, ha
thanx


----------



## WoodyMO

Blades for the AP1301 are the same as the Ridgid TP1300


----------



## Finn

I had one of these that I liked. It did draw a lot of current when starting. Tripped the breaker a few times. Good cuts and lots of chips.I sold it when I moved. I should have kept it.


----------



## PTH

I bought a cosmetically beat up Ryobi AP1300 a few months ago. It works great but the thickness scale indicator is badly damaged and I'm looking for a replacement. It's a small piece of clear plastic w a red guide line on it. It's attached to the planer with 2 screws, on the front right panel. Of course the part has been discontinued so I'm throwing out an SOS on this site to see if anyone has one lying around. Pretty please and thank you!


----------

